# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Anyone else a medium or sensitive?

## QuietCalamity

***If you do not believe in spirits or mediums, please do not read further***

I'm not a medium, but I do believe I am sensitive to energies, and I've always seen and felt strange things. At my home where I grew up, it was usually green orbs. I got the sense that they were traveling, like my home was a bus station and they were just kind of passing through. Then there was the tapping coming from the inside of the walls that happened every night, but only when I was alone. I had always assumed it was the house settling until I asked about it and found out no one else ever heard it. It stopped when they renovated the bathroom and removed bird remains from inside the wall. Lots of things like that.

Anyway, the reason I'm asking is because I noticed that I don't feel things since I started taking SSRIs. My in-laws all have very old homes and I used to feel things there every time I went. Like I used to walk down in my in-laws basement and feel a falling sensation and like the cement stairs were softer and smoother like wood. When I really concentrated, I decided I felt like a little boy fell down there once (I have no idea if it's true). My nephews talk about seeing people all the time. 

Yesterday I was at my in-laws party and my nephew was talking about a ghost. I assumed he meant a Halloween decoration. But then he said the ghost walked out. I followed him outside and asked him what kind of ghost it was. "A grey ghost. It's over there by the tree." I believed him, but I didn't feel anything. It made me sad. 

On the one hand it's a relief that I don't feel these things anymore because it has always scared me. On the other hand, I feel like there is an entire world I've cut ties to. 

Anyone else have any idea what I'm talking about???

----------


## merc

I'm going to answer yes. I've seen ghosts, but I believe they are spirits of people who existed and are nothing to be afraid of. I believe that the house I grew up in was haunted and as a child I was terrified of what I would sense and see, if that makes any sense. Twice  I've had dreams where someone, I either Know or don't know very well come tells me something and I've later learned that this person has died.

Once it was a woman from church, she came to me in a dream and I've always found this woman although kind to be irritating. Well, in my dream, she came to me and I found her irritating and she kept insisting that I give her husband a message. The message was that she loves her girls. I later found out that she died that week. She had one daughter and I believe two boys and there was no way I was going to to ever give her husband, who knows how strange I am from high school, he was a math teacher and once my homeroom teacher, this message.

The first time I remember something strange like this I was a child and I had a dream of some old man in a coffin. He was nice and he talked to me a bit and was not in the least bit scary. My Mom later got a phone call from a relative that her Uncle "Snowball" Mickey had died. He was called uncle snowball because he had such blonde hair when young he was nicknamed Snowball.

I once saw a dark shadow following a man who's wife had died. The strange thing about this isthat  I know that another person saw it. He seemed to think I was somehow causing it to appear.
However, I'll be the first to tell you I'm no medium or anything special. I've got to leave for work now.

----------


## QuietCalamity

Thanks for sharing, Merc. I was worried everyone would think I was crazy. But I'm starting to trust my own perceptions more and I want to understand this better. 

I did some interneting, and found that there is a theory floating around that sensing energy is a function if the pineal gland. Which would make sense given:

"The Pineal Gland is a magneto sensitive organ, what means that it is sensitive to electromagnetic fields (EMF). It is sensitive to electromagnetic waves from computer monitors, cellular phones, microwave ovens, high voltage lines, etc.. Electromagnetic fields suppress the activity of the Pineal Gland and reduce melatonin production. EMF also affect serotonin."
http://www.antidepressantsfacts.com/pinealstory.htm

The pineal gland happens to be a site of serotonin production, so I think it's a safe bet that SSRIs affect its functioning.

----------


## merc

> Thanks for sharing, Merc. I was worried everyone would think I was crazy. But I'm starting to trust my own perceptions more and I want to understand this better. 
> 
> I did some interneting, and found that there is a theory floating around that sensing energy is a function if the pineal gland. Which would make sense given:
> 
> "The Pineal Gland is a magneto sensitive organ, what means that it is sensitive to electromagnetic fields (EMF). It is sensitive to electromagnetic waves from computer monitors, cellular phones, microwave ovens, high voltage lines, etc.. Electromagnetic fields suppress the activity of the Pineal Gland and reduce melatonin production. EMF also affect serotonin."
> http://www.antidepressantsfacts.com/pinealstory.htm
> 
> The pineal gland happens to be a site of serotonin production, so I think it's a safe bet that SSRIs affect its functioning.



It is interesting. My Mom was extremely practical and with me she would how to say discourage in me any fanciful stuff. There, I swear to this day a ghost or shadow person in the hallway of the house I grew up in. I was terrified and had a lot of trouble sleeping when I was small. When I was a young teen, a younger sister and I saw a ghost emerge from our basement like it was going to the barn to do chores. I was elated that someone else saw it. She was terrified. After seeing them forever I was and am not afraid of ghosts.

I have one memory that disturbs me to this day. I was sick, my Mom was in our basement washing clothes. We had a ringer washer for you kids who don't know what that is. Basically to ring out the clothes you had to hand feed each piece of clothing into these rolling wheels that press or squeezed the water out. I was sleeping on the coach. My Dad went to the Grain Mill. I had a dream these people came to visit me. They showed me my Dad at the Feed Mill/hardware store and he was buying my younger sister and I boots. The boots with the pointy toes were mine and she was going to get black. This pretty woman visitor who was blonde made me feel feel bad by telling us that our Dad worked hard for us and that he was doing his best and that I needed to thank him for the boots. 

They asked me several questions that grown ups do? One was what I wanted to be when I grew up and I wanted to be Cher and have beautiful clothes and long shiny black hair and they laughed as grown ups do when you say something stupid. Yet, I swear up and down I saw my Dad at the mill, the boots he brought home where the ones I saw in my dream and I still want to know who were those people in my dream. I remember asking my Mom and she just kept saying there is no one here it was just a bad dream. It wasn't bad or scary just weird.

Now, I just accept that this world is vast place. It is way bigger than earth. I've seen a few strange things that defy any rational explanation. I've met a few people who've had way weirder experiences than I have. I saw a great big ufo. We either have very slow moving big triangle aircraft or they are form somewhere else. People laugh at me but I know what I saw.

----------

